# Series wound dc motor with aluminum housing



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

duranza said:


> Are there any negatives for changing the steel housing to aluminum on a dc series wound motor?


In most cases this will not work. The frame, or housing, actually called the yoke, completes the magnetic path between the poles and needs to magnetic (steel or iron). It is often referred to as back iron. There are some types of motors which have a laminated steel stator inside a housing, most often found with AC motors. These housings are made of iron or aluminum. But if the poles bolt to the housing, it is a good bet that the housing needs to be steel or iron. Eliminating or even reducing this back iron will have a negative affect on the torque production.


----------



## albano (Jan 12, 2009)

duranza said:


> Are there any negatives for changing the steel housing to aluminum on a dc series wound motor?


I think you can only change " custom make" aluminum front cover and rear cover only. The main housing should be steel and should not shave it " make it thinner" as you weakened the strength of field magnesium.( if I'm correct)

Our master Major should let you know more.


----------

